# TapeTech 88TTE Extendable Box Handle



## TapeTech

Members,

TapeTech identified a defective part on the 88TTE Extendable Box handles manufactured between November 2010 and May 15, 2011. The defect causes the set screws to shear off and renders the handle inoperable. 

TapeTech has remedied the problem and we have a repair kit that includes all required parts to make your handle fully operational again. The repair can easily be completed in the the field with this kit.

If you experienced this problem with your 88TTE handle, please send an e-mail to [email protected] so we can send you a repair kit.


The e-mail should state, "Please send me a Repair Kit for the 88TTE Handle".



Other Required Information:

Full name
Company Name
Mailing address
Serial Number of handle
Place of Purchase
Date of Purchase
*We appreciate your ongoing support!*

TapeTech


----------



## Jason

I have two older model Tape Tech extension handles, about 5 years old. They work well in the two shorter set positions, which take care of 95% of the work, but when fully extended, the brake doesn't completely disengage when you let go of the brake handle and you end up having to push on the grip to stop the sticky brake from fighting you. They've been that way since new. Backing off the tensioner set screw didn't help and naturally caused the brake to slip. It makes things pretty awkward on high ceilings - discomfort, loss of leverage, etc. 

Also, the brake seems a little weaker when the handle is fully extended. So it's more likely to slip but also unwilling to fully disengage without a little help. Anything I can do to remedy this?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## TapeTech

Jason,

We'll bounce this off the Tech Support team first thing in the morning and respond tomorrow. I think you've got 14 hours on us here so it could be Tuesday for you when you see the reply.

Thanks for taking the time to write.

TapeTech


----------



## Jason

Thanks, TT. It's the old model that has a silver lever which you press toward the tube in order to pull out the extension. I'm wondering if it has something to do with deflection when it's pulled out to full length. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## rhardman

*Look who came to dinner....*



TapeTech said:


> Members,
> TapeTech identified a defective part on the 88TTE Extendable Box handles manufactured between November 2010 and May 15, 2011. The defect causes the set screws to shear off and renders the handle inoperable.
> TapeTech



Appears the rumors of a new mindset at Ames might be true.

Good to see you here.


:thumbsup:

Don't hide, what's your real name?

(A little word of insight...all the mfrs and distributors use their real names. It shows everyone that you are accountable for your statements and promises.  Another suggestion, provide free samples.) 






.


----------



## Tim0282

Very interesting!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

TapeTech said:


> Members,
> 
> TapeTech identified a defective part on the 88TTE Extendable Box handles manufactured between November 2010 and May 15, 2011. The defect causes the set screws to shear off and renders the handle inoperable.
> 
> TapeTech has remedied the problem and we have a repair kit that includes all required parts to make your handle fully operational again. The repair can easily be completed in the the field with this kit.
> 
> If you experienced this problem with your 88TTE handle, please send an e-mail to [email protected] so we can send you a repair kit.
> 
> 
> The e-mail should state, "Please send me a Repair Kit for the 88TTE Handle".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Required Information:
> 
> Full name
> Company Name
> Mailing address
> Serial Number of handle
> Place of Purchase
> Date of Purchase
> *We appreciate your ongoing support!*
> 
> TapeTech


 
Your link won't work unless I download windows mail, in which I am not interested in doing, I already have an email addy.

Reckon it could be possible to send a link that the average joe can reply to????


----------



## Tim0282

Capt. I don't have windows mail and clicking on the email address, it came up able to send an email.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> Capt. I don't have windows mail and clicking on the email address, it came up able to send an email.


 I have tried to send them an email a cpl times a year for over 7 years, on two differant computers,,, I always get a screen that says unless i install windows mail I can't send to them. No other site that I know of requires this.


----------



## Tim0282

Yep, that is dumb!!


----------



## JustMe

rhardman said:


> Another suggestion, provide free samples.)


Rick, you make us sound like real mooches. 

But thanks for the thought. And it's also an investment in some good endorsement advertising, if people on here like it and say so. 

Welcome, TT.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have tried to send them an email a cpl times a year for over 7 years, on two differant computers,,, I always get a screen that says unless i install windows mail I can't send to them. No other site that I know of requires this.


just type their address in the send to email thing in what ever email service you use [email protected] 

the [email protected] is like a postage stamp, once you have that, it's all you need, so use your own email account


----------



## rhardman

JustMe said:


> ... it's also an investment in some good endorsement advertising, if people on here like it and say so.


Well, that's what I meant! :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

rhardman said:


> Well, that's what I meant! :thumbup:


And I'm sure new member TT knows our ways well enough to have known that. 

(Man, I feel smiley today.)


----------



## TapeTech

Well, thank you to all for the warm welcome. We certainly don't want anyone to think that TapeTech will not be accountable for statements or promises....

My name is Mike Ventura. Please let me know how TapeTech can help.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Hey tapetec, I got 2 questions for you.

I do have tapetec products, the main one is my bazooka, which has treated me well and I have no complaints ( I love her man







). but the 2 main things I hear or should I say the rumors that are out there are....

#1, That your now making all your stuff in China, and I don't half to explain what that means to most people:yes:

#2, that your customer service sucks, or that there is none at all. 

So now that your here, maybe you can address them:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Hey 2Buck, do you always beat around the bush? You never ask or say what you mean...:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

Uhh, Mike. About a couple of our members.......


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> Uhh, Mike. About a couple of our members.......


What at least I'm being honest:thumbup:

The captains got their email address now, I bet he's typing out a long nasty email right now as we speak :whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

2buckcanuck said:


> What at least I'm being honest:thumbup:
> 
> The captains got their email address now, I bet he's typing out a long nasty email right now as we speak :whistling2:


I wanna read it....


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> The captains got their email address now, I bet he's typing out a long nasty email right now as we speak :whistling2:


Yeah, I expect it'll be pretty cathartic. 

_Cathartic:

= Providing psychological relief through the expression of strong emotions
= An agent for purging the bowels, especially a laxative._


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> Yeah, I expect it'll be pretty cathartic.
> 
> _Cathartic:
> 
> = Providing psychological relief through the expression of strong emotions
> = An agent for purging the bowels, especially a laxative._


hey, you should do that with all your post justme

put the meaning to all your big words at the bottom:whistling2:


----------



## TapeTech

So much for the warm welcome.

TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China. The key partners are actually based here in the US and have facilities overseas. TapeTech tools are built here in the US, in Stone Mountain, GA.

Customer Service is a big focus of our leadership team and you should already be recognizing improvements. These improvements will continue, as will TapeTech's desire to share our knowledge, information and expertise to help the industry as a whole.

Since most of you are veterans to the industry and this forum, I'm sure you know that I am relatively new to the company. However, I am not new to tools, construction or the needs of professional contracting companies. I was a general contractor in the Northeast for 13 years before working for a large power tool manufacturer for roughly the same amount of time. 

The leadership team of Ames and TapeTech appreciate your past support and will work hard to keep your business in the future.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> hey, you should do that with all your post justme
> 
> put the meaning to all your big words at the bottom:whistling2:


Or maybe you could use it for a 'growing' experience, and find out how a dictionary works.


----------



## Tim0282

I don't think the Capt. is gonna need a laxative to purge his bowels after he writes that email. Mike might, though.


----------



## rhardman

JustMe said:


> Uhh, Mike. About a couple of our members.......


.....



2buckcanuck said:


> welcome aboard What are your opinions on mesh tape and sheep:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

Mike, it's still a warm welcome.... Hang in there, we are being really nice to you. Some new guys really get blasted right out of the gate. Some get this..:2guns: some get this...:bangin:and some get this:hang:


----------



## JustMe

TapeTech said:


> So much for the warm welcome.


Don't take it personal, Mike. And you can abuse back your customers here as well.  



TapeTech said:


> Since most of you are veterans to the industry and this forum, I'm sure you know that I am relatively new to the company.


Didn't know that. Most of us are guys doing the constructing, and aren't privy to such information, although a # of the well known companies have reps posting here at times.

Maybe being new to the company can earn you a bit of a pass with some of the older timers for past TT transgressions?

Look forward to what you have to say.


----------



## rhardman

Tim0282 said:


> Mike, it's still a warm welcome.... Hang in there, we are being really nice to you. Some new guys really get blasted right out of the gate. Some get this..:2guns: some get this...:bangin:and some get this:hang:


You're gonna need some thick skin to run with the big dogs!

:brows:


JustMe said:


> Don't take it personal, Mike. And you can abuse back your customers here as well.


Actually...that's the best way to get respect!


(...you know when Mike turns his computer off he's going to hear himself say, "I'm supposed to sell to these guys?" and "Why does that 2Buck guy tape sheep with mesh tape?")


----------



## JustMe

Tim0282 said:


> I don't think the Capt. is gonna need a laxative to purge his bowels after he writes that email. Mike might, though.


The letter itself serves as being the laxative, Tim => _An agent for purging the bowels_


----------



## 2buckcanuck

TapeTech said:


> So much for the warm welcome.
> 
> TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China. The key partners are actually based here in the US and have facilities overseas. TapeTech tools are built here in the US, in Stone Mountain, GA.
> 
> Customer Service is a big focus of our leadership team and you should already be recognizing improvements. These improvements will continue, as will TapeTech's desire to share our knowledge, information and expertise to help the industry as a whole.
> 
> Since most of you are veterans to the industry and this forum, I'm sure you know that I am relatively new to the company. However, I am not new to tools, construction or the needs of professional contracting companies. I was a general contractor in the Northeast for 13 years before working for a large power tool manufacturer for roughly the same amount of time.
> 
> The leadership team of Ames and TapeTech appreciate your past support and will work hard to keep your business in the future.


Hey mike, glad to see your a board, I got nothing against tape tec, I use to own more of your tools, Just the bazooka and the spotter now, Just depends on what our supply house is selling at the time.

Tims right though, we are being nice to you so...........

Welcome a board:thumbsup: hope you stick around, your competitors do


----------



## rhardman

*!*



TapeTech said:


> The leadership team of Ames and TapeTech appreciate your past support and will work hard to keep your business in the future.


Just a quick note Mike, we like ya but here, you don't want to flip into a corporate facade. Talk to us like we're all at a barbecue. You'll get the feedback you're looking for that way. Ames has a nasty reputation for being arrogant and I think the word "aloof" was used a couple of days ago. The way you talk, will either break walls down, or build them higher.


Respectfully...just my $ .02 :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

rhardman said:


> Just a quick note Mike, we like ya but here, you don't want to flip into a corporate facade. Talk to us like we're all at a barbecue. You'll get the feedback you're looking for that way. Ames has a nasty reputation for being arrogant and I think the word "aloof" was used a couple of days ago. The way you talk, will either break walls down, or build them higher.
> 
> 
> Respectfully...just my $ .02 :thumbsup:


Good advice, I'm thinking. Be real, or real as you can be (corporate life can separate one from that - been there a bit), and it should all be good.


----------



## gazman

Welcome Mike.
I run a number of your tools and have done for alot of years, I look forward to your input.


----------



## cazna

Welcome Mike

I have The Easy clean boxes, Mudrunner and Old TT Zooka that i fixed up, Looks rough but goes great.

Hope you stay on board and put up with us.


----------



## Kiwiman

Welcome Mike, just jump on in and start hurling some abuse, no need to be formal here.
I have the 10" TT easy clean and an older standard 12" TT box, I like the larger hole/slot size on the easy clean but I have to say the 12" standard box is much easier to clean, there's no tabs for mud to hide behind on the blade holder.


----------



## Goodmanatee

Welcome mike. Greetings from the U.k. 
I learnt with TT tools and I own a few.


----------



## gazman

I have the Ezy clean 8" & 10". I had the older 8" & 10" and I regret the change. While they are ezier to clean you cant get them as tight into the corners. And they also seem to spew out more mud near the blade holder.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr.

yes i too agree nice to have u tapetech. love the bazooka willing to give the rest a shot. No one beats em harder than me:whistling2: damnit that sounded dirty. Quick question mike, Has TAPETECH came out with their own continuous flow system?


----------



## Jason

JustMe said:


> The letter itself serves as being the laxative, Tim => _An agent for purging the bowels_


James Joyce in the house! :jester:


----------



## TapeTech

Jason said:


> I have two older model Tape Tech extension handles, about 5 years old. They work well in the two shorter set positions, which take care of 95% of the work, but when fully extended, the brake doesn't completely disengage when you let go of the brake handle and you end up having to push on the grip to stop the sticky brake from fighting you. They've been that way since new. Backing off the tensioner set screw didn't help and naturally caused the brake to slip. It makes things pretty awkward on high ceilings - discomfort, loss of leverage, etc.
> 
> Also, the brake seems a little weaker when the handle is fully extended. So it's more likely to slip but also unwilling to fully disengage without a little help. Anything I can do to remedy this?
> 
> Muchas gracias!


Jason,

Without seeing your extension handles, the age you provided would indicate that these are the version before the current version. The engineers think the problem you are describing could be caused by a slight nick in the internal rod. This nick could have been caused by the special washer that accompanies the rod but it's difficult to say without the tool in hand. 

If this is, in fact, the problem, the solution would be to either change out the internal rod (191007) and special washer (889027) OR send in for a repair.

Since you're in Australia, you can contact our Distributor, Intex, or our Customer Service in the US to track the serial #. We can determine when it was purchased and if it might still be under warranty. We want to make sure you're getting the other 5% out of your handles! 

So, first step is to provide the serial numbers of the handles. You can do this outside of the Forum, directly with Intex or by e-mailing [email protected]. Please include a short note referencing your communication with me. The Tech Support team here is obviously aware of the situation.

Thanks.


----------



## TapeTech

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> yes i too agree nice to have u tapetech. love the bazooka willing to give the rest a shot. No one beats em harder than me:whistling2: damnit that sounded dirty. Quick question mike, Has TAPETECH came out with their own continuous flow system?


As you probably know, TapeTech is part of Ames Taping Tools. Ames tools are only rented and TapeTech are sold. The new BAZOOKA Continuous Flow System is being marketed under the Ames name in the US but systems sold outside of the US will carry the TapeTech brand.

The BAZOOKA Continuous Flow System is the first ATF tool that has ever been "sold" under the Ames name.

Thanks.


----------



## Jason

TapeTech said:


> Jason,
> 
> Without seeing your extension handles, the age you provided would indicate that these are the version before the current version. The engineers think the problem you are describing could be caused by a slight nick in the internal rod. This nick could have been caused by the special washer that accompanies the rod but it's difficult to say without the tool in hand.
> 
> If this is, in fact, the problem, the solution would be to either change out the internal rod (191007) and special washer (889027) OR send in for a repair.
> 
> Since you're in Australia, you can contact our Distributor, Intex, or our Customer Service in the US to track the serial #. We can determine when it was purchased and if it might still be under warranty. We want to make sure you're getting the other 5% out of your handles!
> 
> So, first step is to provide the serial numbers of the handles. You can do this outside of the Forum, directly with Intex or by e-mailing [email protected]. Please include a short note referencing your communication with me. The Tech Support team here is obviously aware of the situation.
> 
> Thanks.


Sweet, thanks Mike. I doubt very much they'd still be considered under warranty after all this time (I think it was the first extender that Tape Tech brought out) but I'll see if I can find the time to open one up next weekend. The fact that it happens with both handles still leads me to suspect that there's just enough angular play between the inside and outside tubes when at full extension to cause some displacement of the rods or lock, but I'll inspect it carefully and try rotating or reversing the rods, or if I see obvious bite marks I'll contact Intex with my serial numbers and the part numbers that you provided.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Nope, the Capt's not sending an email. I am sure since they joined this forum and want to know how we feel, that I ought to post right here in the open that they have an email addy that is not compatable with some computers,,,, UNLIKE ANY OF THEIR COMPETIOTONS,,, email addy's

I thank 2buck for the info,,, but perhaps if TT read that email they could give us an addy that worked and didn't have to be circumvented. I did however send Mike a PM asking him why his LINK doesn't work???

I really would like to talk to them and tell them how to fix the mudrunner to where it would work easily,,,, but thats another day


----------



## 2buckcanuck

TapeTech said:


> As you probably know, TapeTech is part of Ames Taping Tools. Ames tools are only rented and TapeTech are sold. The new BAZOOKA Continuous Flow System is being marketed under the Ames name in the US but systems sold outside of the US will carry the TapeTech brand.
> 
> The BAZOOKA Continuous Flow System is the first ATF tool that has ever been "sold" under the Ames name.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry about 2bjr, he lives under a rock

I don't think he has ever read a full thread on this site. He just comes on line in the mornings sometimes, when I sit upon my throne:yes:


----------



## moore

you guys are a trip ..:yes::yes:


----------



## carpentaper

what you call your throne i call my "office" where i do important "paperwork".


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Welcome to the forum. I have a thread started that may be of interest to you and benefit me with a possible answer. I know that you should monitoring this thread so, I will give you the link to the afore mentioned thread. It pertains to the old style nail spotter.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tape-tech-nail-spotter-2397/


----------



## Scott_w

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Nope, the Capt's not sending an email. I am sure since they joined this forum and want to know how we feel, that I ought to post right here in the open that they have an email addy that is not compatable with some computers,,,, UNLIKE ANY OF THEIR COMPETIOTONS,,, email addy's
> 
> I thank 2buck for the info,,, but perhaps if TT read that email they could give us an addy that worked and didn't have to be circumvented. I did however send Mike a PM asking him why his LINK doesn't work???
> 
> I really would like to talk to them and tell them how to fix the mudrunner to where it would work easily,,,, but thats another day


Capt, it has nothing to do with their email address. it is ALL in your local computer settings. Just do as 2buck suggested if you are unable to figure out the settings on your computer.

scott


----------



## gazman

Gday tape tech.
Mike why do my Ezy clean boxes spew mud out the front between the blade holder and the # adjuster?
It has done it since new. My older TT boxes never did it.
It is a pain when you try to get close to a corner.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Gday tape tech.
> Mike why do my Ezy clean boxes spew mud out the front between the blade holder and the # adjuster?
> It has done it since new. My older TT boxes never did it.
> It is a pain when you try to get close to a corner.


 
Dam,Messy, Mine dont do that?? Maybe take out the brass blade and holder and give it a few sideways bends to get some tension back onto the face of the box that the blade sits against?? VERY slight bends, Not grit your teeth gorilla bends.


----------



## Tim0282

Is that rubber gasket damaged or doesn't fit right that is right behind the brass blade holder?
What a pain!


----------



## gazman

Both the 8" and the 10" have done it since new so I assumed that it was a design stuff up. But if Caznas are not doing it I will have to look into it further. But man I miss my old boxes, silly me gave them away.:furious:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Scott_w said:


> Capt, it has nothing to do with their email address. it is ALL in your local computer settings. Just do as 2buck suggested if you are unable to figure out the settings on your computer.
> 
> scott


 If its ALL in my computer settings,,, why is THIERS the ONLY link that does this,,,,,????????,, I mean since like,,,since the late 90's????

How come nobody elses link does this????? perhaps cause the rest of the folks want to hear from us??????

I think your jumping conclusion that just cause I can't speel,,, I don't know what I'm talking bout !!!!

And just to be fair,,, it has EVERYTHING to do with THEIR email.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Both the 8" and the 10" have done it since new so I assumed that it was a design stuff up. But if Caznas are not doing it I will have to look into it further. But man I miss my old boxes, silly me gave them away.:furious:


Make sure those 4 flat head screws sitting on the 4 square washers are on tight, try that 1st.


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Make sure those 4 flat head screws sitting on the 4 square washers are on tight, try that 1st.


Yes those screws are tight. 
On the Ezy clean boxes there is no rubber gasget.:furious:
I WANT MY OLD BOXES BACK


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Yes those screws are tight.
> On the Ezy clean boxes there is no rubber gasget.:furious:
> I WANT MY OLD BOXES BACK


Pop that face plate off, and take some pics, there must be something missing. I know smis has some tape tech power assist boxes, they must be sealed the same. Then he or someone can have the answer for you

sorry, mine are north stars


----------



## fr8train

I agree with 2buck, take that piece off and take some pics. We use the Ames power assist at work as well, and I've never seen them do that.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Gday tape tech.
> Mike why do my Ezy clean boxes spew mud out the front between the blade holder and the # adjuster?
> It has done it since new. My older TT boxes never did it.
> It is a pain when you try to get close to a corner.


Mine doesn't do it either Gazza, check that the brass holder is tight against the box and there are some screws to check on the inside of the box as well, maybe there's a film of dried mud stuck between the brass holder and the box...dunno, I'm only guessing.


----------



## TapeTech

gazman said:


> Gday tape tech.
> Mike why do my Ezy clean boxes spew mud out the front between the blade holder and the # adjuster?
> It has done it since new. My older TT boxes never did it.
> It is a pain when you try to get close to a corner.


Gazman,

Thanks for your note. That's quite a picture - certainly not the way the finishing boxes should look or operate. I had the entire Tech Support team weigh in on this one and there were a number of theories. I'll write them all here even though they may not be the reason for your problem. But I think it's good information for the other members, too.

1. If compound gets stuck behind the blade holder and dries, it can keep the blade holder out a bit, allowing the fresh compound to squeeze by, as it is doing. However, you say this has been happening since it's new so we'll assume it was clean when it was new. Still a good idea to be sure nothing is trapped behind the blade holder.

2. Everyone on the team independently observed that the dial assembly is incredibly bowed for only being on the #2 setting. Were any field adjustments made to the crown setting? While we don't think this is the cause of the compound squeezing out it should probably be addressed.

3. It could be the lighting but the compound looks to be excessively thin (quite a sheen to it). It's thin enough that it is leaking through the "breaks" in the brass blade holder. The combination of #1 above and thin compound could be contributing to this problem.

*We want to send you a new blade holder and have you change it out.* That should solve the problem, regardless of the cause. Could you please send me your full name and mailing address in a Private Message?

I hope this answer helped.

Good Finishing!


----------



## cazna

Top men tape tech :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Thanks Mike PM sent.


----------



## Jason

gazman said:


> Gday tape tech.
> Mike why do my Ezy clean boxes spew mud out the front between the blade holder and the # adjuster?
> It has done it since new. My older TT boxes never did it.
> It is a pain when you try to get close to a corner.


 
The 2 middle blade holder retainer plates are sitting shorter than the 2 plates near the ends. They appear to be sitting beneath the blade holder rather than on the holder's face. Notice how the hole in the retainer plates is offset. Rotate the center retainer plates 90 degrees so that the longer portion is sitting against the face of the brass blade holder. Also ensure that there's no space between the 2 outer blade holder retainer plates and the blade holder. Once you've got the screws cranked down, there shouldn't be. Looks like a little shadow there in the picture but it's hard to tell. I doubt there is but you shouldn't have any play there.

I agree that the rubberless design was a bad move. Also, I'd remove the blade holdler and crown that sucker, and have a look at it at the same time to ensure it isn't bent away from the box & correct if necessary. Fwiw, I run mine without the assist springs. They are simply more trouble than it's worth but the higher volume is nice.




TapeTech said:


> Gazman,
> 
> Thanks for your note. That's quite a picture - certainly not the way the finishing boxes should look or operate. I had the entire Tech Support team weigh in on this one and there were a number of theories. I'll write them all here even though they may not be the reason for your problem. But I think it's good information for the other members, too.
> 
> 1. If compound gets stuck behind the blade holder and dries, it can keep the blade holder out a bit, allowing the fresh compound to squeeze by, as it is doing. However, you say this has been happening since it's new so we'll assume it was clean when it was new. Still a good idea to be sure nothing is trapped behind the blade holder.
> 
> 2. Everyone on the team independently observed that the dial assembly is incredibly bowed for only being on the #2 setting. Were any field adjustments made to the crown setting? While we don't think this is the cause of the compound squeezing out it should probably be addressed.
> 
> 3. It could be the lighting but the compound looks to be excessively thin (quite a sheen to it). It's thin enough that it is leaking through the "breaks" in the brass blade holder. The combination of #1 above and thin compound could be contributing to this problem.
> 
> *We want to send you a new blade holder and have you change it out.* That should solve the problem, regardless of the cause. Could you please send me your full name and mailing address in a Private Message?
> 
> I hope this answer helped.
> 
> Good Finishing!


1. Not so, Mike. Dried compound would simply inhibit free movement of the blade holder but would act to seal a leak rather than create one, and would even reduce leakage after the dried compound seal was broken by blade holder movement. 

2. As for the blade setting - looks about standard to me for a new TT. I have never seen a TT factory setting on a box or angle head that didn't necessitate disassembly and reconfiguration before you could put it to work. Others may have had better luck but that has been my experience out of the box, although it's been a few years since I had a shiny new one.

3. I have to say that they really dumped you in it here, lol. Sorry man but that is just pure nonsense. It's not leaking through the holder articulation slits (and even if it was, that would indicate a design flaw, no?). It's just flowing past them and being given it's shape by them. I'd say there's a gap involved between the blade holder and box body, either existing all the time or appearing as a result of running pressure. I imagine, by the look of the retaining plates, that gazman could push the blade holder away from the box with his finger and create that gap at will. Note that the mud is supporting itself just fine given it's volume, indicating it is well within the boundaries of acceptable viscosity. You might need to go kick some techie butts on this one bro, haha. The issue is simply the positioning of the 2 center retaining plates.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

I would check the fasteners on the inside of the rollface that the wiper rides on. Pop your door open and you will see on the rollface some flathead screws, they may be loose or missing causing the mud to squeeze through. If you look at the schematic it is #31.


----------



## TapeTech

Well, there's no shortage of feedback and advice for this post, Gazman! Even our friends at Columbia are helping out.

As you can tell, it's sometimes difficult to diagnose the issue from a picture (even when it's a good picture) especially when it's not a problem we have really encountered before to the degree you are seeing it.

Nevertheless, as many have suggested, try tightening any screws you can find. 

As previously committed, today we have sent you all the parts to change the blade holder, blade and skids that hold the blade holder in place. Please let us know if this fixes the issue.

Thanks.

Good Finishing!


----------



## gazman

Jason said:


> The 2 middle blade holder retainer plates are sitting shorter than the 2 plates near the ends. They appear to be sitting beneath the blade holder rather than on the holder's face. Notice how the hole in the retainer plates is offset. Rotate the center retainer plates 90 degrees so that the longer portion is sitting against the face of the brass blade holder. Also ensure that there's no space between the 2 outer blade holder retainer plates and the blade holder. Once you've got the screws cranked down, there shouldn't be. Looks like a little shadow there in the picture but it's hard to tell. I doubt there is but you shouldn't have any play there.
> 
> I agree that the rubberless design was a bad move. Also, I'd remove the blade holdler and crown that sucker, and have a look at it at the same time to ensure it isn't bent away from the box & correct if necessary. Fwiw, I run mine without the assist springs. They are simply more trouble than it's worth but the higher volume is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not so, Mike. Dried compound would simply inhibit free movement of the blade holder but would act to seal a leak rather than create one, and would even reduce leakage after the dried compound seal was broken by blade holder movement.
> 
> 2. As for the blade setting - looks about standard to me for a new TT. I have never seen a TT factory setting on a box or angle head that didn't necessitate disassembly and reconfiguration before you could put it to work. Others may have had better luck but that has been my experience out of the box, although it's been a few years since I had a shiny new one.
> 
> 3. I have to say that they really dumped you in it here, lol. Sorry man but that is just pure nonsense. It's not leaking through the holder articulation slits (and even if it was, that would indicate a design flaw, no?). It's just flowing past them and being given it's shape by them. I'd say there's a gap involved between the blade holder and box body, either existing all the time or appearing as a result of running pressure. I imagine, by the look of the retaining plates, that gazman could push the blade holder away from the box with his finger and create that gap at will. Note that the mud is supporting itself just fine given it's volume, indicating it is well within the boundaries of acceptable viscosity. You might need to go kick some techie butts on this one bro, haha. The issue is simply the positioning of the 2 center retaining plates.


Thanks Jason.
The retaining plates have been in that position since new. I will spin them around a give that a go. 
Maybe mine were built on a monday.


----------



## gazman

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I would check the fasteners on the inside of the rollface that the wiper rides on. Pop your door open and you will see on the rollface some flathead screws, they may be loose or missing causing the mud to squeeze through. If you look at the schematic it is #31.


Thanks Aaron. But all of those screws are present and tight.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

I measured the gap between the blade holder and the box body it is 10 thou. After rotating the retainer plates the measurment didnot change. But I will try that way on my next job.Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## Jason

gazman said:


> Thanks Jason.
> The retaining plates have been in that position since new. I will spin them around a give that a go.
> Maybe mine were built on a monday.


No worries, Gaz. I reckon that will stop the blade holder flexing away from the box under running pressure (mud pressure + drag of blade on board). You might still get some very small leaking, since that's simply the nature of the rubberless design affording blade movement, but nothing like what you've got going on now.

Stopping the blade holder bowing away from the box might make it even more necessary to crown the blade tho. Looks like it wouldn't leave enough on the wall and would be prone to edge with its current shape, but I hope we at least solve the leaking for you, bro.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> Gday tape tech.
> Mike why do my Ezy clean boxes spew mud out the front between the blade holder and the # adjuster?
> It has done it since new. My older TT boxes never did it.
> It is a pain when you try to get close to a corner.


Fuk I am not sure I can sleep tonight after seeing a Horror Picture like that, no wonder your teary eyed, that scared the daylights outta ya

sending shivers up my spine


----------



## Jason

TapeTech said:


> Thanks.


Welcome. Lol. :whistling2:


----------



## saskataper

*too little too late*

Glad to see your here TapeTech although its too little too late for me.
I bought a set of your tools in march and have had a couple issues.

The screws on my handle sheared on its fifth job just when I was starting to finish coat a 10' ceiling with a 13' vault, to say I was mad would be an understatement. I took it back to the dealer who had it repaired but it took three weeks so I had to replace it with a columbia.

My taper started jamming on its second day, the dealer couldn't figure out why so gave me a new one which also started jamming, then I ended up getting the original one back after it had been fixed up. It does run perfectly now after about 15000' of tape has gone through it. I think the problem was the silicon used on the taper cap was getting in places it shouldn't be.

And finally I was rather annoyed to find that the pump doesn't fit our canadian pails although I have found paint pails that work.

I did call your 800 number a couple times just to get an answering service and no call back.

So I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not exactly your #1 fan. Maybe its just me but I think if you drop over 3k on tools they should just work.

Thanks for letting me vent a little.


----------



## VANMAN

saskataper said:


> Glad to see your here TapeTech although its too little too late for me.
> I bought a set of your tools in march and have had a couple issues.
> 
> The screws on my handle sheared on its fifth job just when I was starting to finish coat a 10' ceiling with a 13' vault, to say I was mad would be an understatement. I took it back to the dealer who had it repaired but it took three weeks so I had to replace it with a columbia.
> 
> My taper started jamming on its second day, the dealer couldn't figure out why so gave me a new one which also started jamming, then I ended up getting the original one back after it had been fixed up. It does run perfectly now after about 15000' of tape has gone through it. I think the problem was the silicon used on the taper cap was getting in places it shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> And finally I was rather annoyed to find that the pump doesn't fit our canadian pails although I have found paint pails that work.
> 
> I did call your 800 number a couple times just to get an answering service and no call back.
> 
> So I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not exactly your #1 fan. Maybe its just me but I think if you drop over 3k on tools they should just work.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a little.


Think u r owe some free stuff:whistling2:


----------



## TapeTech

saskataper said:


> Glad to see your here TapeTech although its too little too late for me.
> I bought a set of your tools in march and have had a couple issues.
> 
> The screws on my handle sheared on its fifth job just when I was starting to finish coat a 10' ceiling with a 13' vault, to say I was mad would be an understatement. I took it back to the dealer who had it repaired but it took three weeks so I had to replace it with a columbia.
> 
> My taper started jamming on its second day, the dealer couldn't figure out why so gave me a new one which also started jamming, then I ended up getting the original one back after it had been fixed up. It does run perfectly now after about 15000' of tape has gone through it. I think the problem was the silicon used on the taper cap was getting in places it shouldn't be.
> 
> And finally I was rather annoyed to find that the pump doesn't fit our canadian pails although I have found paint pails that work.
> 
> I did call your 800 number a couple times just to get an answering service and no call back.
> 
> So I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not exactly your #1 fan. Maybe its just me but I think if you drop over 3k on tools they should just work.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a little.


Thanks for your note and I'm sorry that you had some problems with your tools. Since you found this post, you already know that we identified and addressed the problem with the 88TTE handle. With that issue fixed, the 88TTE is, once again, the strongest extendable box handle in the market.

It sounds like you have an idea about what may have been causing the problem with the taper. It's still certainly frustrating when a tool that is meant to make you more efficient actually brings you to a halt. You may have seen in this thread that I am relatively new to TapeTech. While it's always easy to blame those no longer with the company, suffice it to say that quality assurance procedures have been heavily reviewed and enforced in the months since my arrival. We are confident that the quality of TapeTech will live up to its reputation as the best selling tools in the world.

Your note about the pump and the bucket is addressed in another post by me called _Pumps for Canadian Buckets_: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/pumps-canadian-buckets-2401/

If you read that thread you'll see that the B74TT and the soon-to-be-released B75TT pumps fit the Canadian buckets very well, in addition to providing a myriad of other features and benefits.

If you ever have any problems with TapeTech tools or just have a question that you need answered, please send an e-mail to [email protected]. This e-mail goes to a number of key team members, including me, so we can address it quickly and correctly.

I'd like to send you something for the trouble you had with your TapeTech tools. Please send me your contact information in a Private Message. 

Thanks for your support.

Good Finishing!


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> I measured the gap between the blade holder and the box body it is 10 thou. After rotating the retainer plates the measurment didnot change. But I will try that way on my next job.Thanks again for everyones input.


There is no gap on mine gazman, Tight as but still slips???


----------



## gazman

Thanks Cazna, well we will see what the new blade holder does.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> And finally I was rather annoyed to find that the pump doesn't fit our canadian pails although I have found paint pails that work.


Ah ha, so it's you flat landers from the prairies of Saskatchewan that are whining about tall buckets. Quit using them to stand on, the view will not get any better.

Glad you could find some normal sized buckets like the rest of us canucks


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> Ah ha, so it's you flat landers from the prairies of Saskatchewan that are whining about tall buckets. Quit using them to stand on, the view will not get any better.
> 
> Glad you could find some normal sized buckets like the rest of us canucks


think you would find your way home there if ya go lost in the wilderness?


----------



## chris

TapeTech said:


> So much for the warm welcome.
> 
> TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China. The key partners are actually based here in the US and have facilities overseas. TapeTech tools are built here in the US, in Stone Mountain, GA.
> 
> Customer Service is a big focus of our leadership team and you should already be recognizing improvements. These improvements will continue, as will TapeTech's desire to share our knowledge, information and expertise to help the industry as a whole.
> 
> Since most of you are veterans to the industry and this forum, I'm sure you know that I am relatively new to the company. However, I am not new to tools, construction or the needs of professional contracting companies. I was a general contractor in the Northeast for 13 years before working for a large power tool manufacturer for roughly the same amount of time.
> 
> The leadership team of Ames and TapeTech appreciate your past support and will work hard to keep your business in the future.


Looking into purchasing a extendable box handel and have used the Ames one. Is yours similar? Different? What are your pros and cons?


----------



## TapeTech

chris said:


> Looking into purchasing a extendable box handel and have used the Ames one. Is yours similar? Different? What are your pros and cons?


Chris,

If you liked the feel and performance of the Ames handle then you will be very satisfied with the TapeTech extendable box handle. The handles are the same with the exception that your TapeTech 88TTE XTender box handle would be new and would be gold anodized. Other features of the handle include:
· Attaches to all TapeTech Flat, Easy Clean and Power Assist Boxes
· Adjusts from 41” to 63”
· Wrap around brake for positive brake action when intersecting wall or ceiling joints
· Adjustable Brake Grip
· Strongest Box Handle in the Industry
· Main tube has "scratch" finish for positive grip and is gold anodized for durability
· Rubber grip at the top of the handle provides comfortable grip and reduces fatigue
· Strong spring lock adjuster for easy adjustment when extending to different lengths.

Honestly, there are no cons with this handle.

I hope this information helps.

Good Finishing!


----------



## Jason

Chris, I've got two of the older model, as discussed in this thread. With the exception of the semi-sticky brake at full extension, which is a very small issue, both handles have performed pretty well for over 5 years. Some of the screws have a tendency to work themselves out after awhile, so it might be worth installing some lock washers or thread sealant, and like another handle that 2 Buck mentioned, I have to hold the extension between my knees to pull it out which probably looks a little goofy, but overall they have made their money. They are the only handles I carry. I'd never go back to a fixed length handle.


----------



## chris

when I had rented handel in past I remember u could just engage the release and it would slide on down,nice I thought. One thing I noticed was it seemed to work better first couple days and it felt a little weaker at jobs end upon returning. Made a few weird noises also. What kind of warranty u get with them?


----------



## Jason

chris said:


> when I had rented handel in past I remember u could just engage the release and it would slide on down,nice I thought. One thing I noticed was it seemed to work better first couple days and it felt a little weaker at jobs end upon returning. Made a few weird noises also. What kind of warranty u get with them?


 
War-ran-tee? What's that? Lol. I don't really believe in warranties out here in Aus. The manufacturer will tell you to go to the shop where you bought it, the shop will send you back to the manufacturer, and you just waste a lot of time before having to become your own repair guy in the end anyway. In the few cases I've had a problem, whether drywall tools or other things, nobody honors jack**** once they've got your money. I'm sure they're going to _tell _you it ain't that way over there, and I hope it's true.


----------



## TapeTech

Jason said:


> War-ran-tee? What's that? Lol. I don't really believe in warranties out here in Aus. The manufacturer will tell you to go to the shop where you bought it, the shop will send you back to the manufacturer, and you just waste a lot of time before having to become your own repair guy in the end anyway. In the few cases I've had a problem, whether drywall tools or other things, nobody honors jack**** once they've got your money. I'm sure they're going to _tell _you it ain't that way over there, and I hope it's true.


Jason,

I hope that's not the experience you've had with TapeTech. We offer a 5 Year Limited Warranty on our tools (since 2008) and stand behind it. If you ever have a problem with any TapeTech tools, all Warranty information is located on our website, including contact information and links. We will address any warranty issues promptly - even in Australia!

http://www.tapetech.com/warranty

Good Finishing!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Please note,,, the above mentioned link does not work with all computers!!


----------



## TapeTech

Capt...

Did you try this link and have problems with it? 

This is not an e-mail link; just a link to a webpage. Please let me know details so we can address, if possible.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## gazman

TapeTech said:


> Gazman,
> 
> Thanks for your note. That's quite a picture - certainly not the way the finishing boxes should look or operate. I had the entire Tech Support team weigh in on this one and there were a number of theories. I'll write them all here even though they may not be the reason for your problem. But I think it's good information for the other members, too.
> 
> 1. If compound gets stuck behind the blade holder and dries, it can keep the blade holder out a bit, allowing the fresh compound to squeeze by, as it is doing. However, you say this has been happening since it's new so we'll assume it was clean when it was new. Still a good idea to be sure nothing is trapped behind the blade holder.
> 
> 2. Everyone on the team independently observed that the dial assembly is incredibly bowed for only being on the #2 setting. Were any field adjustments made to the crown setting? While we don't think this is the cause of the compound squeezing out it should probably be addressed.
> 
> 3. It could be the lighting but the compound looks to be excessively thin (quite a sheen to it). It's thin enough that it is leaking through the "breaks" in the brass blade holder. The combination of #1 above and thin compound could be contributing to this problem.
> 
> *We want to send you a new blade holder and have you change it out.* That should solve the problem, regardless of the cause. Could you please send me your full name and mailing address in a Private Message?
> 
> I hope this answer helped.
> 
> Good Finishing!


Gday Tapetech.
Blade holder skids etc arrived yesterday, thankyou. I will fit them and and post the results when I do my next house.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Hey Gazman, Seems i was wrong, Mine do leak as well, Im in the habit of having a rubber spatula in the bucket so each time i fill up i give the blade/skids etc a wipe and sometimes go outside and give it a hose off so i havent let em go to far, So i did today, And they leak like yours, My 7 is quite tight and shouldnt leak as much as yours in your pic, The 10 ten is quite loose and so is the 12, You can easly fit a peice of paper between the blades and holders so they can move back and forth, Hence the leaking. If the brass blade holder was thicker then that should help it stop leaking, So Tapetech, I was wondering whichway the tabs are ment to be, I changed the centre ones on the 12 to see if it made any difference and it didnt, so i guess they should be down on there side, Not up like i changed them.


----------



## gazman

Fugly eh. I will be using mine next week so I will post on the results of the new blade holder etc.


----------



## Kiwiman

Hey Caz, in the second photo the box thats set to "1" looks like it's time to take the brass holder out and bend it back the other way, I've never had to do that with my old tapetech but my new one I do.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Hey Caz, in the second photo the box thats set to "1" looks like it's time to take the brass holder out and bend it back the other way, I've never had to do that with my old tapetech but my new one I do.


Your right, I did do that with the ten and it worked well.


----------



## Jason

Wtf? I get a little but nothing like what you guys are battling.

Hmmm, ok if I'm wrong about the retaining plates, maybe have a look at the gold backing strip which abuts the blade holder on the inside of the box. I just had a look at my 12" (which I never use because it only holds about 1/2 cup - why on earth did they do this?). That strip, held in place by a string of screws, is elevated above the lip of the box. If yours is lower down, it would let the mud flow through.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Hey Gazman, Seems i was wrong, Mine do leak as well, Im in the habit of having a rubber spatula in the bucket so each time i fill up i give the blade/skids etc a wipe and sometimes go outside and give it a hose off so i havent let em go to far, So i did today, And they leak like yours, My 7 is quite tight and shouldnt leak as much as yours in your pic, The 10 ten is quite loose and so is the 12, You can easly fit a peice of paper between the blades and holders so they can move back and forth, Hence the leaking. If the brass blade holder was thicker then that should help it stop leaking, So Tapetech, I was wondering whichway the tabs are ment to be, I changed the centre ones on the 12 to see if it made any difference and it didnt, so i guess they should be down on there side, Not up like i changed them.


 My old blue line boxes had the same design as that! But they were so tight that the blade wouldn't move freely and if u slackened of the screws a bit they would p*ss filler out like that! Buy columbia i say!!:thumbup:


----------



## tomg

cazna said:


> Hey Gazman, Seems i was wrong, Mine do leak as well, Im in the habit of having a rubber spatula in the bucket so each time i fill up i give the blade/skids etc a wipe and sometimes go outside and give it a hose off so i havent let em go to far, So i did today, And they leak like yours, My 7 is quite tight and shouldnt leak as much as yours in your pic, The 10 ten is quite loose and so is the 12, You can easly fit a peice of paper between the blades and holders so they can move back and forth, Hence the leaking. If the brass blade holder was thicker then that should help it stop leaking, So Tapetech, I was wondering whichway the tabs are ment to be, I changed the centre ones on the 12 to see if it made any difference and it didnt, so i guess they should be down on there side, Not up like i changed them.


You need to tap the tabs down so there is no free play between the brass blade holder and the tabs or the retainer (extruded part).

You may have to remove the blade holder to do this (remove the skids), then adjust the tabs (with a gentle tap) so that the brass blade holder is a snug fit.
Minimal clearance = no leaking.


----------



## Jason

tomg said:


> You need to tap the tabs down so there is no free play between the brass blade holder and the tabs or the retainer (extruded part).
> 
> You may have to remove the blade holder to do this (remove the skids), then adjust the tabs (with a gentle tap) so that the brass blade holder is a snug fit.
> Minimal clearance = no leaking.


Good thinking, Tom. (You must be eating this up with a spoon, haha.)

Just make sure you guys don't rip out the thread or bend the screws. They're pretty small screws and pretty beefy tabs for the amount of overhang. Maybe wrap the tabs in an appropriate amount of duct tape to see if it helps the leak before you break out the hammer?


----------



## cazna

Jason said:


> Good thinking, Tom. (You must be eating this up with a spoon, haha.)
> 
> Just make sure you guys don't rip out the thread or bend the screws. They're pretty small screws and pretty beefy tabs for the amount of overhang. Maybe wrap the tabs in an appropriate amount of duct tape to see if it helps the leak before you break out the hammer?


I had a mess about with it last night, Its a case of to smaller brass holder for the slot made for it, No adjustment that i can see, I did think of tapping the tabs back a little and gave it a pussy tap, I wasnt game enough. They are thick tabs with little over hang, Hitting them enough to bend them would damage the box, I took out the brass blade and bent it so it has so tension against the back, Seems to work and the blade can still adjust, Going to try it out today.

Your right jason, The 12 dosnt hold much and is quite a flat and wide box, I quite like the shape of it, I had some goldblatts before the tapetechs and they were shorter, I didnt like how they run but i think that was the plastic blade holder, The settings were not very good and each seam i did seemed to load up different, I think most boxes are the shorter type, But i havent seen many boxes to compare. The DMs look shorter, Not sure about COL

The tapepros are a little different with the construction and having the wheels on the inside, If the boxes run anything like there nail spotter then they would work great, I have there nail spotter and sold off my goldblatts, Amazing difference, The goldblatts sucked, The tapepros great. Like chalk and cheese.


----------



## cazna

Well the first pic is after 6 fills and no wiping, The second pic is after one and a half buckets of easy finish, About 280sm of ceiling, Seemed to box nice, As you can see a huge difference after giving the brass holder a very slight bend to get some tension on the back of it, Not sure how long it will last but it works. You could try that gazman.


----------



## gazman

Looks like you nailed it Cazna.
I still think it is a mongrel design & they should have stuck with the rubber gasket. The shape of the older boxes was better to, you could get the blade closer to the corner without the box body touching the other side.


----------



## TapeTech

We certainly appreciate all the input and suggestions on the forum and with this post. We're always open to suggestions from the field as it's the only way to continue to improve. So, keep 'em positive and keep 'em coming!

Good Finishing!


----------



## Tim0282

'So, keep 'em positive and keep 'em coming!'

Just in case some come in a bit negative doesn't mean they aren't helpful!

If they were all positive, I guess there would be no room for improvement. 

And like my Dad always told me, 'you are good, but there is *always*
someone better, so continue to improve and you'll be just fine.'


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Please note,,, the above mentioned link does not work with all computers!!


Worked for me:thumbup: but you won't like what you see there captain, They have a video were they finish with a 12" box. http://www.tapetech.com/learning-center/videos/using-finishing-boxes

That should make you pound back a few more beers


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> Worked for me:thumbup: but you won't like what you see there captain, They have a video were they finish with a 12" box. http://www.tapetech.com/learning-center/videos/using-finishing-boxes
> 
> That should make you pound back a few more beers


 
I must admit that the link did work,,, it was only the "contact us" links that didn't work.

And yes,,, a 12" box scares the heck out of me !!!!!


----------



## JustMe

Capt-sheetrock said:


> And yes,,, a 12" box scares the heck out of me !!!!!


My bad shoulder would run away now if it saw a 12" FatBoy box being loaded.


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> Gday tape tech.
> Mike why do my Ezy clean boxes spew mud out the front between the blade holder and the # adjuster?
> It has done it since new. My older TT boxes never did it.
> It is a pain when you try to get close to a corner.


Hi Mike.
Well I fitted the blade holder etc to my 10" and it still leaks like a sieve:furious:.

The good news is that I bent the bladeholder on my 8" back toward the faceplate and it is now 90% better. So it looks like Cazna was on the money. The next thing is to bent the holder of the 10":thumbsup:.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Hi Mike.
> Well I fitted the blade holder etc to my 10" and it still leaks like a sieve:furious:.
> 
> The good news is that I bent the bladeholder on my 8" back toward the faceplate and it is now 90% better. So it looks like Cazna was on the money. The next thing is to bent the holder of the 10":thumbsup:.


Like you said Gazman, Mongrel design, To loose, So do most other boxes have a rubber seal near the brass blade holder??


----------



## TapeTech

gazman said:


> Hi Mike.
> Well I fitted the blade holder etc to my 10" and it still leaks like a sieve:furious:.
> 
> The good news is that I bent the bladeholder on my 8" back toward the faceplate and it is now 90% better. So it looks like Cazna was on the money. The next thing is to bent the holder of the 10":thumbsup:.


Well, it's certainly good news that you've solved the majority of the problem! And you got some new parts, too. :thumbup:

These boxes do, in fact, have a slightly different design than our standard Flat Box. After many years in the market, this design has not presented any wide-spread problems that we have known of but there are at least two members on the forum who seem to be experiencing the same symptoms so it's certainly something to be investigated further. 

We did notice on the other member's box that he had retrofitted Bead Boxers to his box. We haven't done any in-depth testing to determine if this effects the performance of the box in any way so it's just an observation at this point. 

At any rate, we'll certainly review the design to determine if changes or improvements are indicated. Please let us know if the adjustment on the 10" box works equally as well. We may contact you directly for more information. I would ask for phone or e-mail in a PM, if needed.

We appreciate the feedback. Remember that you can always send technical questions, ideas or feedback to [email protected].

Good Finishing!


----------



## saskataper

*Wow Mike is the man*

So yesterday I came home to find a box from TapeTech waiting for me and I thought to my self "thats an awfully big box for a T-shirt". 
Nope our man Mike here doesn't  around. It was a new extension box handle and three different taper repair kits. Now that is a good way to get a guy back on board with TapeTech.
Thank you very much Mike, that was totally unexpected.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> So yesterday I came home to find a box from TapeTech waiting for me and I thought to my self "thats an awfully big box for a T-shirt".
> Nope our man Mike here doesn't  around. It was a new extension box handle and three different taper repair kits. Now that is a good way to get a guy back on board with TapeTech.
> Thank you very much Mike, that was totally unexpected.


Dear Mike from Tape tech

While cleaning out my garage the other month, I came across a old tape tech roller that I have not used in years. I was like "COOL". But upon further inspection of the roller, and to my horror, a wheel was missing. I was extremely disappointed:furious:

Whats it worth to you:whistling2::whistling2::jester:


----------



## gazman

saskataper said:


> So yesterday I came home to find a box from TapeTech waiting for me and I thought to my self "thats an awfully big box for a T-shirt".
> Nope our man Mike here doesn't  around. It was a new extension box handle and three different taper repair kits. Now that is a good way to get a guy back on board with TapeTech.
> Thank you very much Mike, that was totally unexpected.


Well done Mike. You are the real deal:thumbup:.


----------



## JustMe

saskataper said:


> So yesterday I came home to find a box from TapeTech waiting for me and I thought to my self "thats an awfully big box for a T-shirt".
> Nope our man Mike here doesn't  around. It was a new extension box handle and three different taper repair kits. Now that is a good way to get a guy back on board with TapeTech.
> Thank you very much Mike, that was totally unexpected.


That was a very nice gesture. Good for you, and good for Mike/Tape Tech.


----------



## Kiwiman

Good on you Mike, those type of gestures go a long way towards building a longterm client base :thumbsup: ...... Ahem...My postal address is .......:whistling2:


----------

